# Missing Members



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm gonna start this because I keep thinking of, then forgetting that I haven't seen members recently.
I'm so terrible with names, especially if I can't put a face to the name.
So if you've heard from these members, or think of some you recall being MIA, maybe someone else can tell what's up.

Redkitty is who I'm thinking of. Is she still in S.F.?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

There are so many missing.  There are several that I would like to know how they are.
Piccolina
wasabi
Icymist
Raven


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention that we earlier mentioned Pacanis.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

Piccolina is fine... I get snail mail from her once in a while. She's living in Canada with hubby and is madly and happily in love. They've just adopted a kitty.

And just talked to Pacanis... he's doing fine too!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you Mrs. pd.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

pdswife said:


> Piccolina is fine... I get snail mail from her once in a while. She's living in Canada with hubby and is madly and happily in love. They've just adopted a kitty.
> 
> And just talked to Pacanis... he's doing fine too!



Wow, thank you. I'm glad that you still talk to her!! So, her move and all went well then, I'm really glad for her!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

You're welcome!!  Yep!  She's happy!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

Maverick hasn't been around either.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 23, 2009)

_MostlyWater_ and _ChicoBueller_ sometimes pop into my mind...


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

And where the heck is luvs?????


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> And where the heck is luvs?????



Stacy, look here for what's up with luvs.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

thank you katie lady!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 23, 2009)

I am trying to make a comeback after a couple of months on hiatus.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

TATTRAT said:


> I am trying to make a comeback after a couple of months on hiatus.



yes, we can tell you're back JOKING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 23, 2009)

Hardy har har


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 23, 2009)

It's good to see you back, Tattrat - I was wondering where you were the other day, looked you up and saw that you had just come back! We haven't seen much of Michael in Forth Worth or Ironchef lately, either.....


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

I miss Laurie, too.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> I miss Laurie, too.


Laurie is doing fine Susan, I just talked to her and she is thrilled to have her carpets in and her boxes of cook books back...Her leg is pretty sore and has some swelling but she is doing what the doctor said...Hopefully it will be fine soon and she will rejoin us. If anyone is interested, she has a lovely soft voice that is a pleasure to listen to.
kadesma


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Laurie is doing fine Susan, I just talked to her and she is thrilled to have her carpets in and her boxes of cook books back...Her leg is pretty sore and has some swelling but she is doing what the doctor said...Hopefully it will be fine soon and she will rejoin us. If anyone is interested, she has a lovely soft voice that is a pleasure to listen to.
> kadesma


 
Thanks for the update, Kadesma. I was worried about her leg and feared more swelling. Hopefully, she will surprise us soon and pop back in.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2009)

TATTRAT said:


> I am trying to make a comeback after a couple of months on hiatus.


You're welcomed back with open arms..You were missed.
kades


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks hun, I missed you guys, seriously.

Things are getting situated in my new life, so I am finding more time to relax on the net and here with my DC fam...and hope to get back to banning spammers and trolls real soon, lol!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2009)

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks hun, I missed you guys, seriously.
> 
> Things are getting situated in my new life, so I am finding more time to relax on the net and here with my DC fam...and hope to get back to banning spammers and trolls real soon, lol!


We told them to wait for you to come back.  

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I thought this was a good thread to pop in to say hi.  I am not back and probably won't be for awhile longer.  We have internet but only sporadically (long story) and we are still really busy.  I just am having a really rough time with my wedding cake, due tomorrow and needed to take a break and thought I would say hi.  

Thanks, Kades for filling everyone in on my goings on, and for the compliment about my voice (I hate it personally but I think we all don't like the sound of our own voice).

My leg is very swollen, and I have to be careful, but I am doing exactly that.  The doctor isn't sure what is causing the excessive pain and swelling and will be keeping an eye on it for the next few weeks.  

Our carpets are in, our boxes are back, DH is ready to lay laminate in the master bederoom and then the office and we are STILL waiting on our bathroom floors because they can't decide if they should pay for our damaged vanities.  But it is feeling more like home every day.

So, I best get back to the cake from h***.  I miss you all and will either try to pop in again or will be in touch with kades or Sattie.  Thanks Susan, Barbara, Sattie, Quicksilver and everyone else for your kind comments throughout the threads and on my profile.

Oh, if you are looking for Maverick, I think he said he would hibernate until I got back - I really didn't think he meant it LOL!!!!!!

Till the next time......


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2009)

It's good to see "you" if only for a moment Laurie!  I'm glad things are moving along for you.  Please take care of your leg first and foremost.

Barbara


----------



## Wart (Jan 24, 2009)

{checks self}

Nope, I'm all still here!

Whew!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 24, 2009)

Good to hear from you LP! You take care of yourself, ya hear!

pd - thanks for the update on pacanis.  Did he say when he might be stopping back by here for a visit?  I tried to send him a message but his mailbox is full.


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

So, where's Buckytom? I figured GB's Birthday thread would wake him up but not a peep...then I looked at his page and saw that he hasn't been here since the 17th...what's up with that?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 28, 2009)

Where's LEFSElover? It's been WEEKS!


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 3, 2009)

I've noticed the past couple of days that there appears to be quite a few members missing and it is really .


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> i've noticed the past couple of days that there appears to be quite a few members missing and it is really .




very!!


----------



## Toots (Mar 3, 2009)

I miss alot of the people who are no longer here, too.  It would be nice of they popped in to say hello sometimes.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Everyone! 

Just stopped by to say HI! Things have been very very busy here and I have not had any time to log on in a while. I'm hoping things will get back to normal soon. Miss ya all!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for popping in, Dave, you have been missed!


----------



## AuntieV (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been MIA for awhile too.

My Mom was in the hospital from Jan 6th to Feb 13. During that time she was home for two very short stays but ended up right back in the hospital. She is now home with hospice as she has decided to stop dialysis. 

All of our company left Monday so now it is just Mom and me except on weekends when my brother from Wyoming comes down. It is just so hard to go through this again so soon after Dad's passing.  They told us she only had 6 weeks to 6 months with dialysis and days to weeks without it.

I will try to come back when things get settled down.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2009)

AuntieV said:


> I have been MIA for awhile too.
> 
> My Mom was in the hospital from Jan 6th to Feb 13. During that time she was home for two very short stays but ended up right back in the hospital. She is now home with hospice as she has decided to stop dialysis.
> 
> ...


You both will be in my thoughts..May life be kind and let her be peacful now.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear, Auntie V........I can really understand what you're going thru......did the same with my father-in-law who was angry until the end and my mother-in-law about a year later..........it's so tough.....glad you checked in and you certainly have all of our "hugs"........


----------



## Bilby (Mar 10, 2009)

AuntieV said:


> I have been MIA for awhile too.
> 
> My Mom was in the hospital from Jan 6th to Feb 13. During that time she was home for two very short stays but ended up right back in the hospital. She is now home with hospice as she has decided to stop dialysis.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry she has had enough. My mum passed away on Friday but she had asked us to let her go on Tuesday, so she went relatively quickly in the end.  It isn't easy but what else can you do for them except to let them go? The people I know from my time on dialysis who opted for "conservative treatment" as it is known over here, all reportedly went easily and without pain. The medical staff kept them well medicated so they weren't in any pain, or at least the bouts were brief. It is similar to how my mother went as she struggled for breath. We kept her medicated and the only times she woke up was when the staff did not give her extra medication when they turned/washed her.  Those little brief episodes were horrible for her and horrible for me to watch, so helpless. We as the family don't realise what we are about to go through with our loved ones and we rely heavily on the medical staff to do the right thing by their patient and by the family.  But sometimes, you have to assert your rights and make the staff do more than they would - and that includes the really caring ones. I hope your mother passes in peace. My mother did in the end but I had to assert my/her rights to ensure that happened. Coming from a medical family (not me) and having been a renal patient for several years, I knew a lot of what was going on and what I could ask for.  A lot of families don't have that to fall back on, and it greatly concerns me on their behalf. Everyone who dies (in hospital at least) should have the right to a painfree death. It is there to be had. You just need to ask the questions and follow up on the answers.
I am so sorry all of you are going through this.  My thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe the missing members are on a holiday. I have been MIA for up to a month at a time because of travelling. 

Mel


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 11, 2009)

Speaking of missing members, where is  quicksilver ?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2009)

People come and go, people get busy with life, people get simply board after while, some people, actually quite few moved on a different board.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im kind of back i guess. Once i lost my job i just kinda stopped using my computer.


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 12, 2009)

I missed the question (thread) earlier, but yeah.  Many are missing.  For instance JoeV.  He was on all the time and now zilch, at least as far as I can tell.


----------

